# VPN fails: MPPE required, MS-CHAP[v2] auth not performed.

## drbergie

Hi I want to use kvpnc to connect to my work ISA windows VPN.  I get stuck after connection:

```
Nov 29 01:50:33 [pppd] using channel 16

Nov 29 01:50:33 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Nov 29 01:50:33 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/8

Nov 29 01:50:34 [pppd] Exit.

Nov 29 01:50:34 [pppd] sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x261f13d0> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Nov 29 01:50:34 [pppd] rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x379e7ed7> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Nov 29 01:50:34 [pppd] sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x379e7ed7> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Nov 29 01:50:34 [pppd] rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x261f13d0> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Nov 29 01:50:34 [pppd] MPPE required, but MS-CHAP[v2] auth not performed.

Nov 29 01:50:34 [pppd] sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "MPPE required but not available"]

Nov 29 01:50:34 [pppd] rcvd [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x379e7ed7]

Nov 29 01:50:34 [pppd] rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "peer refused to authenticate"]

Nov 29 01:50:34 [pppd] sent [LCP TermAck id=0x2]

Nov 29 01:50:34 [pppd] rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0x2]

Nov 29 01:50:34 [pppd] Connection terminated
```

ppp is compiled without the mppe-mppc use flag.  Kernel loads ppp_mppe without problems. 

```
# modinfo ppp_mppe

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.30-tuxonice-r4/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_mppe.ko

version:        1.0.2

alias:          ppp-compress-18

license:        Dual BSD/GPL

description:    Point-to-Point Protocol Microsoft Point-to-Point Encryption support

author:         Frank Cusack <fcusack@fcusack.com>

srcversion:     75D9E5320BB61153D0F4AF5

depends:        ppp_generic

vermagic:       2.6.30-tuxonice-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions 686 4KSTACKS
```

and: 

```
# lsmod  |grep ppp

ppp_mppe                6088  0

ppp_async               7496  0

crc_ccitt               1796  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            21568  2 ppp_mppe,ppp_async

slhc                    5156  1 ppp_generic
```

Kernel is quite recent, with tuxonice patches.

```
uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.30-tuxonice-r4 #1 SMP Sat Sep 5 12:34:30 SAST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

In an obscure part of Ubuntu's NetworkManager docs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient#Troubleshooting) they say that champ authentication file might be wrong.  I tried updating it with pptp-command and adding the line at the end of the file, with no luck

I am out of ideas.  (Even tried turning it off and on again.) Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.

----------

## drbergie

Some more info:

```
# pppd --version

pppd version 2.4.4

# pptp --version

pptp version 1.7.2

```

----------

## drbergie

Problem was that I was connecting to the wrong server.  The one I was trying to talk to had the right port open, but just dropped the connection.  For future reference: the tips at http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-diagnosis.phtml#fault_tree are very useful.   If I followed them step by step, it wouldn't have been such a pain.

----------

